# Help - paid 2016 T1 balance owing using wrong SIN



## Willey (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi,

I accidentally paid my 2016 T1 using wrong SIN and did not it until CRA sent me a mail telling me I owe them.

I called CRA and said they will investigate. But it will take 18 weeks for them to do it. 

Does anyone ever dealt with this problem?

I was in shock when I found it out.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

If you captured the payment info plus the SIN number it was attached to ... it should be a short investigation. Especially if you can send copies identifying what the wrong one was and what the correct one is.

I have always triple checked the SIN as I figure it is far easier to catch the issue than get it fixed after the fact - so I have no experience for fixing it.


Cheers


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

I sent a cheque for the return of someone who died, and foolishly put both their SIN and the estate's registration number on the cheque. CRA deposited to the estate account, and sent me a letter reminding me that I owed them $150K on the personal tax account. One phone call seems to have sorted it out - they transfer from one account to the other, although said it would take a couple of weeks to go through.


----------



## Lethdo (Jul 20, 2017)

I am in a somewhat similar situation where I paid my 2015 T1 tax, but CRA doesn't have a record of the payment. I am sure I wrote my correct SIN number. But my TD bank has no record of the SIN number I used, since it was more than a year ago. What a pain.

Please let me know how you are working out your problem. In my case, I need to get a proof of payment from the bank which I must mail to the CRA office in Winnipeg. Now my problem is - in that proof of payment my SIN won't be there. :confusion:


----------



## Willey (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi,

Mine was just resolved recently. They were able to find my payment that I used with the wrong SIN. Such a relief. 

Took them long enough. Roughly 16 weeks with regular monthly follow up from me.

Have you mailed your proof of payment? 

This is what I did.
I called the 1800 number and informed them that I made a payment with the wrong SIN on a specific date and for the specific amount. 

They opened an investigation for me. Mind you, I am not sure whether the wrong SIN is valid or not. It’s a number that I inadvertently created. 

As long as you can indicate the amount and the date when you paid, they may be able to track it down. It may take a while....

I hope they can sort it out for you soon...


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Willey said:


> They were able to find my payment that I used with the wrong SIN.


Hey, can anyone help me out here Back in July I noticed a really big payment made to my CRA account. I figured it was a bonus for being such a great Canadian. After all, I can count to 10 in French now and I am not kicking puppies anymore.

Since it was mad money, I decided to take the family on a big Caribbean vacation. Really live it. Anyway, I just noticed that the money in the CRA account is now gone. What should I do? lol.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I always pay the CRA via bank bill payment. One year I submitted my payment to the Balance Owing Account and they dunned me about not paying. They had mistakenly applied the payment to the Installment Account. I clearly had the proof that it was to the right account and, of course, the SIN was part of the payment detail. They tried to claim that the bank had made an error. Incompetent aholes!

During this year's audit, they questioned the amount of US income tax paid. I copied the slip from TD off their site and showed them that the amount converted to C$ @ the June 30th rate matched my claim. What kind of badly-trained monkeys are we dealing with!

In total, they generated about 12 pages of useless hard copy mail because they refuse to use MyCRA to communicate.


----------

